# Bad day!!!



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I got my BFN on mothers day, and have been very up & down since then, and these past few days I just have no interest in anything....
My sis in law who is 12 years younger has just announced her first pregnancy, and whilst we are over the moon for them, we can't help but feel so floored by it too.
My DH said to his bro "just wish we had similar news", and that broke my heart.

I'm due at the clinic for follow up appt on 23rd April, and we will have another go, bless DH he keeps saying it might just happen naturally!!
I sleep with fertility crystals under my pillow, and have a fertility angel on my bedside table, I've proved I can get pg, albeit I was only 24!!
I don't feel 42, and so many people say I don't look it, so why does my body act like it, cos I don't ha!!

I have found great comfort in this website since discovering it, and hear of so many good stories, that it does give me hope.

Look forward to chatting to ladies of my own age!!!

Luv
Ands
xxx


----------



## monkeymind (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to hear you're feeling so low, I know how you feel. Don't give up and try your best to keep positive even though I know on certain days it feels impossible. I'll be 41 soon and week last Sunday I tested positive, I honestly didn't believe I would but it happened and it can happen. It's the age thing that gets at me the most, like you I don't feel or look my age but unfortunately I'm stuck with it. Even now after testing positive I'm up and down every day worrying about everything including my age. I found that the meditation CD - IVF companion helped me to switch off every day and I tried not to let the whole tx take over my life.

Take Care,
xxx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ands
I know how you feel.  We have been trying for 10 years and each month we think this could be the one but it never happens.  A friend I work with,his wife is 3 months now so news is travelling, and he was really chuffed that his "Boys" had got the bronze medalion.  I felt like saying have you any idea how fortunate you are and what a miracle has happened.  I was pleased for him though and didn't shatter his illusions of his macho sperm !!  I am so sorry about your BFN and what a day to have it.  I miscarried last year and my due date would have been mothers day.  Life can really suck. I am 43, 44 in August and most people think I am younger than I am and I feel it.  Decided to have one last go and went for iui.  Went on DHEA and took Menopur and ended up with I think 10 follicles.  We did'nt want a follicle reduction so we go to Hosp tomorrow for IVF.  I feel sick at the moment I am so nervous.  It sounds like you are thinking very positive and not letting it take over.  Things can really get you down but you must always think positive and never give up even if you give up treatment.  You read so many women falling pregnant when they least expect it.  Positive mental attitude.......as the advert says !!!!  Chin up and this site is always here to put a smile back on your face and up lift you and give you a bit of encouragment.  Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Back again
Why oh why when you feel down does it never stop!! One of my closest friends phoned me today & guess wot? Yep she's pregnant. Again I'm really pleased for her, she had a m/c last year, and its taken her a year to get pg again.... 

I feel so bad for being totally consumed with myself, and really feel a bad person...

Sorry yet again!!!
Ands
xx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girls
Monkeymind huge congrats on your BFP, thats gr8 news   
Hey BG how was the IVF did ET go ok? Hope you get your BFP.

Its great to hear good news with us mature girls....

Love
Ands
xxx


----------



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi 

I just wanted to say, don't feel bad about your feelings regarding other peoples pregnancies, I am sure its perfectly natural and know that it makes me feel sick with envy. Friends who know and love us will understand and if its just too painful and do-able avoiding them until you feel better is necessary. I know I felt terrible when I found I couldn't be around my friends who had just found out they were pregnant, I questioned myself as a person, as a friend, was i becoming bitter and twisted. I took time out and this was invaluable to work out my feelings and come to terms with it.

Take Care

Jayne-ann


----------

